# Should I get another?



## Budgie900 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello, I'm new here. So I have a lone budgie male who is tame and sweet but I think he's got randy budgie syndrome. I can't give him any toys that he really likes cause he goes crazy over them. I'm worried he isn't 100% happy. Should I get a female budgie to help him? I'm just worried that a female would beat him up or worse kill him.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Before getting another budgie, it might be better to try a change in environment. Excess lighting could be a cause and just by reducing the length of his days may make a difference (hormone levels). In addition, a new, possibly larger cage with a different "house plan" and toys or adding new enrichment items, to keep him busy might also help. In getting a new budgie, there's always the possibility that they may not get along. There's also, spending more out of cage time with you. Good luck.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Personally i would not get another budgie, especially not a female budgie. Since he's so randy at the moment, the risks of accidental breeding are too high.

I would re-arrange the cage and reduce daylight hours.


----------



## Spangled Lady (Jan 14, 2019)

Budgie900 said:


> Hello, I'm new here. So I have a lone budgie male who is tame and sweet but I think he's got randy budgie syndrome. I can't give him any toys that he really likes cause he goes crazy over them. I'm worried he isn't 100% happy. Should I get a female budgie to help him? I'm just worried that a female would beat him up or worse kill him.


Please explain why you are not giving him toys. I dont understand "he goes crazy over them" Toys for our little birds are a form of enrichment and birds do enjoy them.

Bugies are very much flock oriented so a budgie pal would be great. Two males should be able to get along well.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, :welcome:

We have many resources to help you keep your budgie happy. A great place to start is by reading the Stickies and Articles provided. You'll find helpful advice and answers to questions you may have.

It doesn't sound like it's the right time for another budgie. Keep in mind, since budgies all have individual personalities; what if a new budgie isn't what you've expected, and you have to keep an additional cage? This adding to you original 'problem' is a real possibility and something that you should consider.

Learning to manage and best care for the budgie you have, perceived flaws and all, before adding would be best. Also, read this link below (not all points will apply to your situation). 
https://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

Also, the addition of budgie appropriate toys is important! Budgies love swings, shreddable toys, bells, etc.

What is the size of your cage?


----------



## Budgie900 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hello and thankyou for all your replies. First I would like to say that yes I do give him toys, he's pretty spoiled. what I meant is there are a few toys of his I cant give him because he will not eat or drink as he normally would and will not stop trying to mate with them. His cage is decent size as far as I know. What do you think?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

By no means should you get a female budgie - that is the last thing you need when you have a male with randy budgie syndrome.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members

To help with the continual urge to "mate", ensure your budgie has access to lots of flight/climbing exercise. 
Provide two or three swings to encourage him to keep moving and tire himself out. 
Chew toys like Kabobs and other shredding toys are helpful and you should provide plenty of wood to chew--especially when he is in condition.

Reduce the number of hours of light he gets as well as the percent of protein and other foods used to bring birds into condition.

If the urges don't dissipate, take the budgie to an Avian Vet for a check-up.
Sometimes the vet will suggest a special diet or hormone injection to balance the natural hormones. 
A busy bird is a happy bird, especially if you are part of the fun.

Do you allow your budgie out-of-cage time?

The cage looks to be 30" Long by 18" Wide by 18" High which is fine for one budgie. 

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:

Essentials for a Great Cage

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budgie900 (Jan 21, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi! Welcometo Talk Budgies
> 
> By no means should you get a female budgie - that is the last thing you need when you have a male with randy budgie syndrome.
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much! I'm going to get him some more chew toys and stuff for sure. I'm even going to look into getting a bigger cage. Thanks again, I was going to get another budgie but you really convinced me it's not the right time.And yes he's given time out of his cage but loves his toys so much he rather stay in most the time.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear you've decided against getting another budgie at this point in time. Excellent decision!! :thumbup:

We'd love to see pictures of your little guy if you have any you'd like to share. You can start a thread in the budgie picture section of the forum for him. What is his name?

If you ever do consider getting another budgie in the future, I would only recommend you get a male but there is a lot to consider.
Please be sure to read through the information below:

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries. If there are no Avian Vets near you, then the next best option is an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird
Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given excellent advice above  Getting bigger cage, lots more toys, even letting him out to fly around in his room to expend some of his energy are all good options. He may be going through a particularly hormonal stage that he may grow out of, as mentioned above. It's great to hear you're not getting another bird right now - that would not help matters  

Please keep us posted on how he's doing, he does sound like quite a character and we'd love to meet him if you have any photos to share  

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help!

We hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

